# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم الانواع الاخرى سوفت ويير(Other Mobile Software) قسم السيمنز (Siemens) برنامج النسخة الثانية من برامج  هواتف السيمينز

## Fannan1

** * اليكم احبائي اعضاء وزوار المنتدى المغربي للمحمول* * النسخة الثانية من برامج هواتف السيمينز
القديمة وبدون ان اطيل عليكم هذه صورة البرنامج*   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك حبيبي على المجهود الرائع

----------


## salinas

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## hassan riach

مشكوووووور على المجهود الرائع

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

شكرا ياباش مهندس ++++++++++

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير
اخى الكريم

----------


## امير الصمت

مجهود رائع بارك*الله*فيك

----------


## محمد السيد

الله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## khaledrepa

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## kiory

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## abid

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

----------


## abid

raaeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeei3

----------


## piwi

بارك الله بك

----------

